# DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE [WIN 8]



## aswinroy (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,
THIS IS MY MINIDUMPFILE
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=3CC373DC5F625A9E!109&authkey=!AEFbuaXVs33OX4o

PLEASE HELP ME SOLVE THIS PROBLEM
ITS SHOWING THIS BLUE SCREEN MORE AND MORE FREQUENTLY


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello aswinroy and welcome to TSF,

In order to better help you, please follow the instructions in the following linked thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is looking like most of your dumps are related to your HD Audio drivers.

I really need the information from the posting instructions link to continue.


----------

